# methyl tren????



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi guys I've been offered some of this stuff and i'm after a bit of advice regarding doseage optimumn time on ect, i've read a few different reviews on it but quite a few seem to be conflicting. its the liquid form i've been offered

many thanks

si


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Very liver toxic mate

Used a few versions ROHM, Zenik. Will give you very good strength and aggression and easier on your liver than the oral version.

I used 1mg on training days about an hour before training. I got good results from that and very few sides. However I woudlnt use long term because of the Liver issue


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

cheers tom you say not to use it long term cos of liver issues how long would you suggest staying on it for


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

siovrhyl said:


> cheers tom you say not to use it long term cos of liver issues how long would you suggest staying on it for


I think if you are trying for a plateau breaker in terms of strength or maybe using for a competition I would say 6 weeks max. Always a good idea to get you liver tests done before and after.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks again yeah i think i will be using it before a comp.

are the claims of putting 60kg on to your lifts total bull**** or is it that good ?????


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

siovrhyl said:


> thanks again yeah i think i will be using it before a comp.
> 
> are the claims of putting 60kg on to your lifts total bull**** or is it that good ?????


Surely an extra 60kg on lifts in a short time will = SNAP!


----------



## Wolf (Jun 7, 2005)

Not sure about doses for liquid but the capsules i used were 2.5mg had few negative sides from that, noted increased aggression and strength within about 4days, only stayed on for three weeks though on account of liver toxicity and shutdown concerns. 60kg sounds ridiculous think when i ran it for a month a couple of years back managed to put between 10-20kg on some lifts though, in space of a month.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

siovrhyl said:


> thanks again yeah i think i will be using it before a comp.
> 
> are the claims of putting 60kg on to your lifts total bull**** or is it that good ?????


I think thats a bit exaggerated. Its all relative though I suppose as if you lift only 100kg then 60 additional will be loads compared to if you lift 300kg.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

had my first jab yesterday 500 mcg an hour 30 b4 training an boom aggression was awesome my previous pb on squats was 260 kg and today done 280 x 2 hell yeah


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah it really is sickly strong stuff, gota love it 

oh and good squatting!


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmmmm sounds interesting !!!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah its good stuff. it with a shot of test base pre workout in a nice kick.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

I know this is a semi-dated thread, but would it be not adviseable to run methyl tren the injectable form alongside a test and tri tren cycle for a extra kick pre workout?

Or would i just opt for upping the tri tren dosage slightly?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

its a different beastie to tri tren.

It can be used as a pre WO shot no problem.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Ive been toying with the ides of doing a couple of short 2-3 week blasts of methyl tren and inject oxy(0.5 mt 50mg oxy ed) while on a longer cycle taking 4-6 weeks off between blasts

could be fun?


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sounds fun lol, I'm doing 2 weeks on 2 weeks off of test suspension on my current course, and on my 1st session in second week my strength was crazy !!


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

don1 said:


> Sounds fun lol, I'm doing 2 weeks on 2 weeks off of test suspension on my current course, and on my 1st session in second week my strength was crazy !!


how are your finding the pip from the test s shots mate?

ed injections?

x2 per day injections?

also what brand you useing?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

just run the MT at 1mg mate it ****es over oxy.

Im running a test base/tren base cycle in 2 months next blast. no need for 2x day shots just stick it pre workout on workout days and in the morning. stable blood levels are over rated for gains. better for sides maybe but not gains. Thats just my findings.

You stick 100mg test base in the am then do it in the pm which are you going to sleep better on? nevermind if it was tren.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just playing with it at moment doing 75mg ed for the 1st couple off days then every other day and weekends off, as never used it before,sides heart was racing for a couple of hours after injection, but next blast I'm going for 100mg ed split am and pm, pip none using slin pin and doing tris and shoulders, can't mention brand !


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

don1 said:


> Just playing with it at moment doing 75mg ed for the 1st couple off days then every other day and weekends off, as never used it before,sides heart was racing for a couple of hours after injection, but next blast I'm going for 100mg ed split am and pm, pip none using slin pin and doing tris and shoulders, can't mention brand !


cheers for the info ,nice that your not getting any pip .i know what lab it is after your post.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

SteamRod said:


> just run the MT at 1mg mate it ****es over oxy.
> 
> is it really that much better for strenght gain than oxys, 75 mg oxy ed give me epic gains
> 
> i was thinking there may be some good synergy betwen the two


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah might give this a go IMO for a Pre WO shot at 1mg. Maybe alongside the tri tren.

What are the sides like on Mtren as a pose to tren alone? obviously this will be dose dependant.

Also anyone have any ideas on dosing methyl tren in a ratio? so 1mg is equivilent to xmg of tren?


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Shreds said:


> Yeah might give this a go IMO for a Pre WO shot at 1mg. Maybe alongside the tri tren.
> 
> What are the sides like on Mtren as a pose to tren alone? obviously this will be dose dependant.
> 
> Also anyone have any ideas on dosing methyl tren in a ratio? so 1mg is equivilent to xmg of tren?


1mg mt is SUPPOSED to be the same as 250mg tren ace!!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

not sure about synergy between oxys mate.

it makes my acne go mad after one shot but I'm pretty prone. Because I am taking it now I will sleep alright but if I was to take it later in the day or when I ran a cycle of it I had serious night sweats.

Actually just took a shot about an hour ago with some test base about to go training now.

start at 500mcg and work up would be my advice.


----------

